# Holiday in Malaysia



## Loges (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi Everyone
I was just after some information if that was OK. I have never been outside of Australia before so please don't think that I am ignorant. 

My husband and I have planned a trip to Malaysia in January and we are staying at Club Med at Cherating Beach. We are planning on driving up there from the Singapore airport so we can see some of the country on the way and maybe stop off somewhere on our return to Singapore. 

I was wondering if anyone knows anything about hiring cars from Singapore airport and what the road up to Kuantan is like. Are there fuel stops etc along the way or is it alot of countryside.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Kind Regards
Julie


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Loges said:


> Hi Everyone
> I was just after some information if that was OK. I have never been outside of Australia before so please don't think that I am ignorant.
> 
> My husband and I have planned a trip to Malaysia in January and we are staying at Club Med at Cherating Beach. We are planning on driving up there from the Singapore airport so we can see some of the country on the way and maybe stop off somewhere on our return to Singapore.
> ...


Hi Julie and welcome to the forum. The Malaysia page seems to be very quiet at the moment. Hopefully there will be some replies with information that will be helpful for your trip.



Best Regards

Jet lag


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Loges said:


> Hi Everyone
> I was just after some information if that was OK. I have never been outside of Australia before so please don't think that I am ignorant.
> 
> My husband and I have planned a trip to Malaysia in January and we are staying at Club Med at Cherating Beach. We are planning on driving up there from the Singapore airport so we can see some of the country on the way and maybe stop off somewhere on our return to Singapore.
> ...


I am not sure if renting cars from Singapore airport would be a good idea as anything from the airport tends to be more expensive than usual. 

I believe that if you are able to rent one from Johor (in Malaysia), the cost would be cheaper.

Yes there are designated fuel stops and rest areas along the highways up to Kuantan.


----------



## Tan Guat Hoon (Sep 26, 2016)

I suggest you and your husband to have a trip to Penang Island. 
The food is great, the people is friendly, the place is beautiful.
Check it out!


----------

